# Buying First Car!



## AlphaWolf13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm planning on buying my first used car. (really second but that one doesn't count). Anyways, I've looked around, and I currently have my sights set on either a 2002 Saturn SE Coupe or a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these cars, or could give me an idea if they are quite decent. These are manual, seem to be at least somewhat decent and clean, and around my price range (7k). I'd spend more, but unfortunately I wouldn't be able to afford it.


Also, I was wondering if someone could give me a basic overview of general maintenance needed on cars, and what to watch and check every now and then.

Hi, I'm planning on buying my first used car. (really second but that one doesn't count). Anyways, I've looked around, and I currently have my sights set on either a 2002 Saturn SE Coupe or a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these cars, or could give me an idea if they are quite decent. These are manual, seem to be at least somewhat decent and clean, and around my price range (7k). I'd spend more, but unfortunately I wouldn't be able to afford it.


Also, I was wondering if someone could give me a basic overview of general maintenance needed on cars, and what to watch and check every now and then.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Watch all the fluids: Brake, transmission, power steering, radiator, and so on. Change the oil regularly and often. Make it safe: Keep the tires inflated properly and by all means have the brakes inspected regularly. If it starts to handle strangely, have the front alignment checked; saves on tire wear.
*


----------

